# So what did we get for father's day



## malawistu (16 Jun 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stu_ (16 Jun 2013)

Got _myself_ a shallow optiwhite tank.Picking it up today !
"Because i'm worth it"


----------



## Ady34 (16 Jun 2013)

I got a headache from the pub last night!
And some lovely chocolate to make me feel better


----------



## tim (16 Jun 2013)

I've got four kids to be my slaves for the day, now to see if they can do water changes  a few pounds to spend at lfs later too


----------



## stu_ (16 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I got a headache from the pub last night!
> And some lovely chocolate to make me feel better


 
A man after my own heart
The best of both worlds


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2013)

"Jack Reacher" on DVD and chocolate. Winning combo.


----------



## Alastair (16 Jun 2013)

A whopping 'king dad' toblerone off my little girl and off to treat myself to another group of chocolate gouramis. .......

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyh (16 Jun 2013)

new tent and some Jack D!


----------



## sa80mark (16 Jun 2013)

A huge head ache from the poorly misses and 2 hyperactive kids


----------



## faizal (18 Jun 2013)

Raean got me a card saying "happy father's day: daddy I love you so much". A big hug & a lovely smacking kiss on my cheek.


----------



## kirk (19 Jun 2013)

I received, a home made card with vw campers on and pictures of skylanders inside. Also a large bar of dairy milk a bar of popping candy chocolate some chili mini rice cakes some pistasios not sure if I spelt that right.  So much for my diet. Well the kids helped eat it all along with my mom & dad who traveled up from wales which made the day extra special.


----------

